# Western Montana FT



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

I know its early ....any news?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

The only news I have so far is that there were 19 dogs back to the water blind.


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone know call back numbers for qual?? Thanks.


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

Was That 19 Back In Qual. Anything On The Open


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes that was 19 back to the water blind in the Qual. When I spoke with Dave they had not done the call backs to the next series. I am sorry but I have no more info. It is confusing because they apparently started with water marks.


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

Maybe They Didn't Have The Availablity To The Water At First. Well Thats A Good Thing Not All Dogs Get To Run The Water Tests.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open callbacks to 2nd series
1,3,9,10,11,13,17,19,23,26,27,29,30,34,35,38,41,42,43,45,47,53,60,61,67,68,69,70,71,74,76,77,78,80,81,82
36 dogs back


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting callbacks Kim. Good luck with Pow and Pilot.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Qual call backs from water blind 15 dogs: 5,7,13,14,16,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,28,30,31 
These were provided by Dave Cheatham.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Report from Qual is not encouraging. I suspect my reporter will resign soon.

Reporter on way to airport. Apparently last series very difficult.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open callbacks to 3rd series
1,3,9,10,11,17,19,23,29,30,34,35,38,41,42,43,45,53,60,61,69,71,74,76,77,78,80,82


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd series
1,6,7,13,14,17,19,21,23,26,28,31,34,37,41,49


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't know all the results of the Qual, just know that Frankel's Running Storm..."STORM"... just took 2nd in what I was told was an extremely difficult qualifying. 

Thanks to John Henninger for putting the confidence back into Storm that he could do it.

*Frankel's Running Storm - now Qualified All Age.*

Dave and Tina Frankel


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Dave, John and Storm on the Qual second. I also heard it was a tough last series


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Kim for all your reports. Good luck!


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Annette for the comment on Storm. We are very proud of his work. John Henninger has done a great job considering he has only had him for 7 days of training before this trial. Also thanks Annette for some of your great posts on these trials. It sure is nice to have someone reporting what is going on for us who cannot attend the trials. Hope all your dogs whom are running are doing well also. Thanks. Dave and Tina Frankel.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Dave you are very welcome but most credit goes to Dave Cheatham who sent me the info. I am at home in Arizona. My golden Casey went out in the first series of Q and my Open dog Lightning went out in the first series of Open as well. Bad weekend I am heading to Montana next week.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Am callbacks to 4th series
6,14,17,21,23,26,28,34,37,41

Open will be going to a 5th series but I don't have callbacks

And I don't have derby callbacks either, sorry.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks again Kim and good luck Kim and all.
It sure would be interesting to see who is going to the 5th in the Open.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

JKL said:


> Am callbacks to 4th series
> 6,14,17,21,*23*,26,28,34,37,41
> 
> Open will be going to a 5th series but I don't have callbacks
> ...


Come on Lanse, hang in there and close the deal...


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open callbacks to 5th series
Barkley/kris hunt
Waylon/don remein
Pete/mark madore
Chad, Cash, Shorty/bill totten
Abby, Tru/john henninger
Lily/karl gunzer
Remi/linda johnson
Ninja/armand fangsrud


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Come on Lily make your momma and brother proud (Sweet Nola) ( Brig)


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Go Fly and Pilot lets add some points to the total before then Nat Am


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

GO Ninja, Fly and Pilot!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck Ninja, Lilly and everyone else. Kim thanks for making it interesting for those at home.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Am results
1st. AFC Super High Flyer / kim johnston
2nd. AFC Chance / larry calvert
3rd. AFC Marauders Aviator / Wayne Johnston
4th. FC AFC Breeze / roger Fangsrud
Sorry I forgot who got RJ but only one dog didn't finish, Remi broke but got 3rd in Open.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open results
1st. FC Pete /Madore
2nd. FC Abby / Henninger
3rd. FC AFC Remi / Johnson
4th. FC AFC Ninja / A Fangsrud
Not sure of rest if results.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

WOW Kim Congrats to you and Wayne! Also Congrats to Larry Calvert, Roger Fangsrud, Armand Fangsrud


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Wahoo Congratulations Kim on the Am first and Wayne on third.
Congratulations Larry and Roger on second and fourth.
Congratulions Armand and Ninja onthe Open fourth. Congrats to all the Open placers.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Kim!


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Could not be happier for you Kim and Wayne keep the wins comming.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Do we have to wait for EE to get the Dery results. Someone must have them!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going to all the finishers! 

Special good going to Mark Madore. He won playing with the *big dogs.*


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Don't kid yourself, Mark is one of the big dogs. 
Mark has won 3 Opens this year.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Those McKenna Kennel guys must be doing something right.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats, Kim! Good on ya!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Howard N said:


> Good going to all the finishers!
> 
> Special good going to Mark Madore. He won playing with the *big dogs.*


That Pete has an auto pilot switch.  The dog is amazing. Gotta love him. That gives him 3 open wins this year and with a total of 18 open points so far!


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

CONGRATS TO ARMAGAH'S SIR DUKE OF ALASKA ON THE Q WIN .

My little girls brother


----------

